# Ziwi Peak Question



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been contemplating trying it out. I feed a rotation diet and I wanted to add this in. I was curious though, being that it is a bit more expensive, can anyone tell me about how long a 2 pound bag lasts them? I have three chis if they all eat it (one is really picky). I probably won't put the lab mix on it because then I would go broke for sure!
Thanks!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not sure if this helps but I feed a 3.5 lb chi and a 7 lb chi a mixture of ZP and kibble. I use 4 tbsp of ZP a day and the bag lasts not quite a month.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Yikes that will be pricey lol. My 8 pound girl ate about 1 ounce of Ziwipeak a day and the 2 pound bag lasted about 1 month. She is spayed and not very active though so most Chis her size might eat more than that.

They have a feeding calculator on the Ziwipeak website. That can help you calculate how long a bag would last. There recommendation was WAY too much for Onyx though. It says she should eat 1.6 ounces which would turn her into an overweight beast xD


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I feed my two puppies zp only and a bag lasts about 2 weeks.
But it depends how much your dogs weigh and their activity level. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

This might sound dumb, but how do you determine an ounce of food without weighing it? I entered all their weights into the calculator and got the results but I don't know short of weighing the food how to measure out an ounce.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

If it helps, one is 5.5 pounds, one is 9, and one is 2 pounds.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

alphioz said:


> This might sound dumb, but how do you determine an ounce of food without weighing it? I entered all their weights into the calculator and got the results but I don't know short of weighing the food how to measure out an ounce.


I had this problem too and I wanted to be exact so I went and bought a $4.99 food scale. The only reason I did that though is because I'm soo anal about Onyx's food amounts since she gains weight so easily.

Luckily for you, every bag of Ziwipeak comes with a scoop with a line on it telling you how much an ounce is!  It is very useful, 1 full scoop is 2 ounces and there is a line marked on the scoop telling you how much to fill it for just one ounce.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We're probably the exception, but a bag of ziwi (fed as part of a rotation) lasts a long time here. We feed it once every 1-2 days. The time that it's considered fresh after opening usually passes before the bag is finished.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We're probably the exception, but a bag of ziwi (fed as part of a rotation) lasts a long time here. We feed it once every 1-2 days. The time that it's considered fresh after opening usually passes before the bag is finished.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What else do you feed, Krystal?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> What else do you feed, Krystal?


We feed Acana (usually Ranchlands), sometimes Weruva Paw Lickin' Chicken wet food, and raw a few times a week. We were rotating between all the grain free Acana kibbles because I found these awesome trial sized bags locally but now they're not selling them anymore.  I also have a bag of the Instinct raw beef formula patties in my freezer that I've been meaning to try giving to Odie again.

*Edited because my sentence made it sound like I was eating raw beef patties. Time for bed!


----------

